
Hottest temperature on Earth recorded in Death Valley - DarkContinent
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-53788018
======
dirtnugget
I generally have the feeling that hot months are moving forward since a few
years, while the summer has become more intense much earlier. When I was a kid
(~20 years ago) it was normal for me in southern Germany to have enough snow
in December to build snow men. In the last 10 years this has barely ever been
the case. Instead, February and even March became much colder than previously.
But all in all the winter shortened, in my personal perception. By now we have
really dry and hot June months which I did not experience before.

------
pvaldes
> Hottest temperature on Earth recorded in Death Valley

(Footnote: Wrong of course. You can find much higher temperatures on earth and
those have been thoroughly measured of course.

Hottest climate registered, or hottest weather would made a better title)

> What could be the highest temperature ever reliably recorded on Earth?
> 54.4ºC

If we speak of natural processes in the earth surface, the correct answer
should be (probably) lava's temperature: 1200ºC. Man has created furnaces that
work at even higher temperatures. I don't know where is the record at this
moment.

------
pvaldes
> Hottest temperature on Earth recorded in Death Valley

(Footnote: Wrong of course. You can find much higher temperatures in places
around any active volcano. Hottest climate registered, or hottest weather
would be a better title)

~~~
lopmotr
Even higher temperatures in a lightbulb. Or if that's not natural enough, in a
lightning bolt.

------
chrisbennet
At night in Death Valley, the stars are simply amazing. No clouds or even
moisture in the air and no light pollution.

Back in 2006? I drove across the country (and through D.V.) in an old Porsche.

------
BrandonMarc
Relevent xkcd what-if:

[https://what-if.xkcd.com/152/](https://what-if.xkcd.com/152/)

Time for another a World Meteorological Organization expert panel!

"I'm gonna go jump into one of those toxic pools."

